# Long-time Reader, First-time Poster



## LoveAddict (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi TAM community,

I’m ready to get my feet wet and start engaging with folks on this forum. I’m a bit nervous about sharing the details of my marriage. I realize that responders ask lots of detailed questions in order to best asses the circumstances, so bare with me if I start off a bit reserved. But I’m really hoping to maximize this resource as I navigate my marriage. Guess it was about time!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

No worries mate......Don't forget to list your phone number and address! (I was joking......please don't do that!)


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome to TAM. We hope to help!


----------



## 247769 (May 18, 2016)

Welcome, I think it's very common to be cautious or nervous about sharing such personal things, it takes time so feel free to take all the time you need.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LoveAddict (Jan 11, 2019)

Thanks, everyone. I’m finding it quite safe so far to open up here, so I do appreciate that!


----------

